# $269 Beretta APX



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Centurion models are sold out now - but an online vendor had the Centurion and Compact APX models for sale for $369 + $20 shipping. Beretta USA currently has a $100 rebate going on these right now. (http://promo.beretta.com/2019-apx-promo-100-back ) -* So, final price is $269 + $20 shipping!*

I did not have a chance to post about it here until today - The Centurion models are now sold out, but the compact model is still available as of now: https://gunprime.com/product/beretta-apx-compact-9mm-jaxc921/

I ordered one, and it shipped today. I can't wait to get it (I ordered the Centurion). I have not shot one yet - but I had an opportunity to play with all 3 sized back in March. To me, the Centurion model balanced the best. That is why I went with that one.

I generally stick with DA/SA guns. But for $269 + shipping, for a Beretta, I couldn't pass it up.

And people still want to buy Taurus because of the price? I don't understand it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will have it in hand tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It arrived yesterday.

I will say that it feels great in the hand with the medium backstrap that already comes on it. I have smaller hands, and I like that my hand sits closer to the trigger than it does on many other handguns.

I hope to shoot it soon.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

That is an absolute steal, a shame I don't carry striker fired pistols. I'm a da/sa type "G" kinda guy when it comes to carry. Let us know how it shoots and handles.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I prefer DA/SA guns too. I once had many striker fired guns, but it has been years. It will be interesting to see if I want to transition back for carry purposes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I prefer DA/SA guns too...


Let the conversion begin...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> The Centurion models are sold out now - but an online vendor had the Centurion and Compact APX models for sale for $369 + $20 shipping. Beretta USA currently has a $100 rebate going on these right now. (http://promo.beretta.com/2019-apx-promo-100-back ) -* So, final price is $269 + $20 shipping!*
> 
> I did not have a chance to post about it here until today - The Centurion models are now sold out, but the compact model is still available as of now: https://gunprime.com/product/beretta-apx-compact-9mm-jaxc921/
> 
> ...


Damn, you got a deal! The APX Compact is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Damn, you got a deal! The APX Compact is what I'm looking for.


Well, they are still in stock


----------



## bigheadred (Oct 19, 2019)

I just bought a px4 storm .40 caliber for $299. I traded another gun with it and ended up paying $164 with tax. I traded the SW sd9 ve that I didn't like anyway. The beretta is new like.


----------

